# Lake Towhee - It's a TOAD!



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2008)

Had to travel near Lake Towhee today (well not really, but I planned my route accordingly). Only had an hour and a half to fish and was not expecting much. It has been very cool here and a high pressure system is moving through.

Anyway, I missed two decent bass and right before I had to leave - a TOAD!
4" Senko type worm in brown 







Look how fat the belly is - full of eggs i hope - there were some big snakes out so maybe it ate one of those as an appetizer

Also caught a really colorful crappie







After that is was off to work (I changed in the car!)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats a healthy looking bass for sure! Thats a good looking crappie, too. Nice catchin!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 30, 2008)

Way to go!! I wish I could fish a little before I went to work but I have a hard enough time gettin up at 4:30 in the morning the way it is :shock: Good job!


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job man! Great fish!


----------



## caddyjosh (May 1, 2008)

Nice fish I am having problems catching bass here in the NW still pretty cold But looks like you had a good day


----------



## slim357 (May 1, 2008)

Nice bass, the color on the crappie looks cool too.


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2008)

looking good!! Nice catch man!!


----------



## jkbirocz (May 1, 2008)

those are nice fish, The crappie is so dark due to the spawn...the bass is so fat because it is from towhee


----------



## G3_Guy (May 1, 2008)

Great Job Esquired... good to see you have your priorities straight. :lol: 

Nice looking fish!


----------



## mtnman (May 1, 2008)

Nice fish Dave! Your gonna have to show me how to use them soft plastics. It seems you catch alot more fish on them than I do with all my live bait and lures. Im waiting for fishing lessons!!!!!


----------



## BensalemAngler (May 1, 2008)

It's a toad? Looks like a fish to me... :lol:


----------



## DahFISH (May 1, 2008)

Very cool!! I was thinking of heading up there tomorrow, depending on work.


----------



## nicdicarlo (May 1, 2008)

Nice fish Dave. That bass is FAT!


----------



## RnRCircus (May 1, 2008)

I'm disappointed about this post. Not one picture of a toad. I thought this was a toading site.


----------



## Waterwings (May 1, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Way to go!! I wish I could fish a little before I went to work but I have a hard enough time gettin up at 4:30 in the morning the way it is :shock:



Ditto on that!


Great catchin', esquired! 8)


----------



## shamoo (May 1, 2008)

Thats a nice looking Bass Mr. Esquired, dito on the Crapola


----------



## Leibs16 (May 2, 2008)

Why change in the car?

I'm sure your clients would dig the smooth stylings of that Buck on your sweat shirt!


----------



## BensalemAngler (May 2, 2008)

Leibs16 said:


> I'm sure your clients would dig the smooth stylings of that Buck on your sweat shirt!




HA HA :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (May 2, 2008)

BensalemAngler said:


> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure your clients would dig the smooth stylings of that Buck on your sweat shirt!
> ...



Id actually respect a lawer who drove up in a benz with a few rods sticking out of the sun roof and got out of it wearing a sweat shirt and jeans. No wait its esquired forget about the benz part lololol


----------



## DahFISH (May 2, 2008)

Went up to Towhee this morning. I didnt have the luck that esquired had but I did manage a few good pics of my boy on his first trip of the year.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 2, 2008)

Great pics, I am glad to see the little one fishing. I am also glad to see that the lily pads are coming in nicely.


----------



## DahFISH (May 2, 2008)

That rod is way to big for him #-o . His Scooby Doo rod has seen better days so he had to use big brothers for the day. He did alright with it, I guess its time to move up to a real setup just a little shorter.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2008)

Great pics of the little guy! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2008)

He looks much better that I do at that lake - nice photos!


----------



## DocWatson (May 3, 2008)

DahFISH said:


> Went up to Towhee this morning. I didnt have the luck that esquired had but I did manage a few good pics of my boy on his first trip of the year.



The little guy sure looks ready. And offhand, I'd say that you had better luck than esquired. You got some great pictures of your boy. All he got were some pictures of himself and a couple fish.


----------



## little anth (May 3, 2008)

nice fish shes a fatty for shure


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2008)

little anth said:


> nice fish shes a fatty for shure




Post Man where ya been?


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2008)

Great pics of your son fishing! 8)


----------

